# Bush-Hogging Price



## Jimmy James (Jan 28, 2012)

I need to know what the going rate is for bush-hogging..
My SIL was asked what he would charge to cut 10 acs.,
flat and opened field with very little trees..Trees big enough so no problem manuvering tractor and bush-hog..
We've never hired out this work before and don't know what to quote the man..Can yall help?
Ima Thanking You!!
Jimmy-James


----------



## Mission (Jan 28, 2012)

$30 per hr


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 28, 2012)

Mission said:


> $30 per hr[/QUOTe
> 
> That is mighty cheap. I would not run my tractor for that. The way we figure is $ 45 to $ 65 per hour. The operator  is gonna get $ 15 to $ 20 per hour and the tractor will burn $ 12 an hour in fuel.Then you need money to put into the equipment .
> Things cost to much to do it for the wages.


----------



## Mission (Jan 28, 2012)

ok. thats what we were charged for the past few seasons anyways


----------



## Jimmy James (Jan 28, 2012)

skiff23 said:


> Mission said:
> 
> 
> > $30 per hr[/QUOTe
> ...


----------



## Jimmy James (Jan 28, 2012)

Mission said:


> ok. thats what we were charged for the past few seasons anyways



Thanks for the reply..someone else mentioned $30 under the circumstances


----------



## ben300win (Jan 28, 2012)

When I do tractor work like that I charge 40.00 per hour from the time I leave my house. Cost a small fortune just to haul the equiptment to the job. BTW I have a 50hp 4wd tractor with loader. The size of the tractor makes a difference as to what you can charge as well. Also if you don't have to haul it anywhere you can charge less.


----------



## JpEater (Jan 28, 2012)

Don't do it for nothing. One busted tire and you'll be in the hole and working for free. I would say $50-60 an hour would be fair unless you have a small tractor. I would not charge a hauling fee if I were doing a job that big unless it was more than about 30 min away.


----------



## Milkman (Jan 28, 2012)

With diesel and gas at $3.50 - $4 a gallon,    maintenance of the equipment, trailer, truck, etc being what they are.............. 

 I don't see how anyone could break even for less than $50 per hour including travel time.


----------



## Jimmy James (Jan 29, 2012)

ttt


----------



## jeremy1217 (Jan 29, 2012)

I've owned heavy equipment in the past dozers, backhoes, etc. Like most of these guys say make it worth your time and also I'd charge a one way fee to the job site that being one hours tractor work. I would think that the price range of $45 to $50 would be a fair price but I'm not standing there looking at the job either. JMO


----------



## Milkman (Jan 29, 2012)

Not seeing the job as stated above you cant make a quote.

But if I were going to bush hog a 10 acre field within 1 hours drive. If the field were just briars, weeds, vines, and no larger than 1" saplings, I think $500 would be what you should expect it to cost.  
If it is clean with grass and weeds only maybe less.


----------



## skiff23 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just because the equipment is yours does not mean it runs for free. General maintance figures in plus break downs and wear and tear. I you want to work for free fine, but i cant. I have had to pay out more for a breakdown than i have received off the total job before. Do this very much and you will find out.


----------

